# Lilies in a heated conservatory



## Denis C. (13 Mar 2008)

While on my brief travels in the states I visited the horticultural glasshouses in golden gate park. I managed to take a couple of what I though were OK snaps of the indoor pond that they had in one the largest conservatories. They had a wide selection of water lilies so I figured I would post them in the cold water pond section. Granted they did not keep fish in the pond as the staff classified them as â€œtoo messyâ€ and interfered with the meticulous â€œfertilizationâ€ regime they employed to get the maximum out of the aquatic plants. I would have liked to bring in a couple of goldfish or Koi in a Wellington boot and poured them in. Anyways, about the water lilies! I didnâ€™t get any of their Latin names but I think they look spectacular and just shows what can be done with a pond with a bit of time, research and money â€œ to pay for a massive heated Victorian conservatoryâ€. Hope you like the pics.

Denis


----------



## Moss Man (13 Mar 2008)

Great pics. The lilies are spectacular, if only I had my own heated victorian conservatory...


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2008)

Very nice Denis. LOVE  those shots, especially the first showing the scale of the pads. That could only have originated  from somewhere in Amazonia. Thanks for sharing mate. 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## vauxhallmark (13 Mar 2008)

Beautiful pictures.

If I had the space I'd love to get a really nice big glazed pot from a garden centre, or a chinese/japanese interiors shop, suspend a nice mercury vapour over it, and plant it up.

Would be great in a hall. Sadly, my hall is long and thin.


----------

